# Team Fowl Assassins



## Buter (Mar 19, 2008)

Im not sure who of this group was up in mason county this morning hunting but just before 6:50 there were close a 100 geese sitting on a pond in the middle of a corn field and at 6:50 after a large barrage of shots!!! those same geese were skybond. I have to assume that they were water slapped! This does not make me happy as I hunt the amish field 100 yds away to the west where the birds were last nite. I also hope that you guys recovered the flock of 4 that came in and you shot up and they glided off to the north. Hopefully you guys arnt this disrepctful to other hunters areas all the time!!!


----------



## Big Honker (Sep 7, 2009)

You gotta love those roost shooters all that says is they're a bunch of no talent lazy guys half of the fun is manipulating mother nature.Waterfowling is an art a skill doing stuff like that makes others think there's nothing to it therefore losing respect for the sport and the guy's that can run a call and welcomes the challenge. sorry you got screwed!!!!!


----------



## Big Honker (Sep 7, 2009)

A good friend of mine told me once shooting the roost is like burning their house down,Shooting a field or feeding area is like burning their restraunt and there's alot more restraunts for them to use.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Branta, you can finally close the other "Thumb Roost shooting" thread. We have a new one to occupy our time.


----------



## honk ahaulic (Jul 17, 2009)

its always something you have roost shooters & we have sky busters if only everyone would just learn how to do it the right way!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Branta, you can finally close the other "Thumb Roost shooting" thread. We have a new one to occupy our time.


ya close other thread, it is not needed anymore. this is gonna go some pages for sure. Team FA has a bunch of peeps on this board so its just a matter of time before we see a response. I could be wrong, but i've seen the assassin guys pictures on here and talked to them in PM's for a few years now, they stack birds like no other and aren't amateurs. If they blew out a roost, it was on purpose.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> ya close other thread, it is not needed anymore. this is gonna go some pages for sure. Team FA has a bunch of peeps on this board so its just a matter of time before we see a response. I could be wrong, but i've seen the assassin guys pictures on here and talked to them in PM's for a few years now, they stack birds like no other and aren't amateurs. If they blew out a roost, it was on purpose.


I guess we know how they stack up there birds then. Line up 3 of em...boom.


----------



## duckhunter88 (Oct 19, 2006)

Just cause some guys that hunt together and have a name for there group and post some pics on the internet doesn't make them gods that won't blow out a roost or skybust.


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> ya close other thread, it is not needed anymore. this is gonna go some pages for sure. Team FA has a bunch of peeps on this board so its just a matter of time before we see a response. I could be wrong, but i've seen the assassin guys pictures on here and talked to them in PM's for a few years now, they stack birds like no other and aren't amateurs. If they blew out a roost, it was on purpose.


Hmmm...lets see maybe this is how they stack em up.:tdo12:


----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> I could be wrong, but i've seen the assassin guys pictures on here and talked to them in PM's for a few years now, they stack birds like no other and aren't amateurs. If they blew out a roost, it was on purpose.


Agreed, but how does intentionally shooting a roost ever make sense? A day roost / loafing area is one thing, but a place where they sleep... I've yet to be convinced is a good place to hunt!


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Branta, you can finally close the other "Thumb Roost shooting" thread. We have a new one to occupy our time.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

very good.....


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> ya close other thread, it is not needed anymore. this is gonna go some pages for sure. Team FA has a bunch of peeps on this board so its just a matter of time before we see a response. I could be wrong, but i've seen the assassin guys pictures on here and talked to them in PM's for a few years now, they stack birds like no other and aren't amateurs. If they blew out a roost, it was on purpose.


yes yes....awesome fodder for a slow evening at home. 

they are around here alot. easy guys...innocent until proven guilty. 
thats what COPS always says....


----------



## TeamFowlAssassins (Nov 7, 2007)

Buter said:


> Im not sure who of this group was up in mason county this morning hunting but just before 6:50 there were close a 100 geese sitting on a pond in the middle of a corn field and at 6:50 after a large barrage of shots!!! those same geese were skybond. I have to assume that they were water slapped! This does not make me happy as I hunt the amish field 100 yds away to the west where the birds were last nite. I also hope that you guys recovered the flock of 4 that came in and you shot up and they glided off to the north. Hopefully you guys arnt this disrepctful to other hunters areas all the time!!!


 
This is just what I wanted to read when I got home from a good hunting trip! I'm going to explain this as it happened, and if you want to continue to bash us after that then feel free to. A lot of people know that we are smart, ethical hunters! We work hard for the birds we get, and hunters that know us will tell you that as well! We don't intentional try to shoot up a roost or screw someone else's hunt up. We have hunted with a lot of different hunters from around the area, and rarely have an issues with anybody.
1. First off Buter we have never hunted this pond before, and did not know it was a roost. We had seen geese land in the pond right after feeding in the morn. on Sunday to "loaf". When we walked out there in the morning to go setup, and hunt the pond as a loafing spot not expecting to get geese till 9:30-10:00 their were 35-40 geese on the pond. Not 100 geese like you say their was. I don't know where you got that number from! We hadn't seen a field or pond with that many geese on it this early season yet! Besides if you had scouted the area the couple days before you would have noticed the geese were switching fields every day. You had 60-70 geese in the hay field to the west of us the last night. But yesterday morn those same geese were in a wheat field further to the west... Then the few days before yesterday we didn't see that group of geese anywhere around there. You can't tell me that I'm supposed to hold of on hunting that pond because maybe someone is going to hunt the hay field where the geese landed once. Instead we'll just go somewhere the geese aren't at all, and spend are last morning watching the sun come up.
2. Their was no "water slapping" at all! We got busted when we walked in with decoys & gear through the standing corn which is not a quite way of getting any where. Then at that point discovered their were geese on it! So in that case we waiting till we could see what was there, and seen 35-40 geese on it at the most! At this point were going to get busted no matter what typically in that situation... The six of us spread out, and jumped them off the pond. Not to mention the first group got off before the rest to the NE while we were sneeking, and we never got a shot. Then the second group was 20-25 geese that took off the same direction, and we shot 11 of them on the "fly"! After that we set up decoys, and watched multiple groups go back to the wheat field to feed. The rest of our 19 geese after that were either passing though and came into the decoys between 7:15-8:00, or coming back from feeding about 10-10:30! Not to mention you weren't even hunting in your field this morning! When these geese are going to a different fields everyday then you need to take advantage of your spot, and get out there and hunt the next morning or night! If we were suppose to wait for you to hunt, and then try to hunt the pond after that then I'm sorry that we hunted it. This was are last morning to hunt, and we had hunted fields the last two days.
3. Hopefully this explains things, and if your upset we shot into 20-25 geese(not 100!) then be upset. We don't hunt ponds like this often, and have never hunted this pond before!
4. Thanks Big Honker for bashing us right away when you don't even know what happened. Buter said he "assumed", and right away you jump to conclusions, and tell us were lazy, and don't have talent. Funny how you know who WE ARE, and know were not like that at all! If anything this tells us a lot of how you are. As soon as you seen this post you decided to bash us right away with the "2" posts that you posted so far on this site. I won't go into this anymore, but I guess I could have expected Big Honker to give a negative response since we hunt in the same area down south.
5. Hopefully this explains things to everyone. I'm not on my computer that often on this site, but if you have questions or comments feel free to post them or PM me. I feel what we did was legit, and being 90% of the time were hunting fields, we don't try to hunt the roost, or water slap ducks or geese. This was a rare sitaution, and hard call to make, and I don't regret the way we handles the situation we were in at all.


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

roost rape.


----------



## buckbartman (Jun 29, 2009)

good job on the geese


----------



## Ruger-44 (Apr 2, 2009)

I've hunted with Pat and I know how hard he works for the birds. I don't see where he or TFA did anything wrong here. Based on the first post, were they supposed to know someone else was hunting a neighboring field? I don't know how it is in Mason County, but around my area, there's no assuming anything. Lots of fields are taken by hunters, but even more aren't hunted at all because bowhunters convince the landowners to not allow goose or duck hunting. If TFA got the permission to hunt that field/pond and found geese on it, then they had the right to cut those geese. Based on my knowledge of Pat's off-season conservation efforts, my guess is he wouldn't have busted a roost had he known it was a roost.


----------



## TeamFowlAssassins (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks a lot Ruger I appreciate it! We got to that spot only 30mins before shooting time, and there was no one setting up in the field next to it to hunt!


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

I usually stay out of the pissing matches but here goes.

Starting a thread on a public forum is a very passive aggressive way to handle this situation. Buter, why not wait until the hunt was over and have it out with them by thier truck. Yell, rant, whatever. Or maybe you would have heard thier side of the story and understood. I dont know. 

Post up online about 100 geese, roost busting, no good unethical water-swatters and you know you are going to get the crowd immedietly on your side and people will pile on. Which they did. Very predictable. No good can come from posting about particular hunters online. Everyone heard your side of the story first and jumped to conclusions about that group. 

If it was me someone ranted on the forum about, without coming and having a chat with me first I know I would be upset as well. 

Last thing, after reading TFA's side of the story I will admit I would do the same thing in thing in that situation. 

One other last thing, our group ground swatted a goose this year....:yikes:

:lol: Have at it....FB


----------



## redear (Jan 13, 2009)

very well said fullbody. with that situation i would have done the same thing also


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

FullBody said:


> I usually stay out of the pissing matches but here goes.
> 
> Starting a thread on a public forum is a very passive aggressive way to handle this situation. Buter, why not wait until the hunt was over and have it out with them by thier truck. Yell, rant, whatever. Or maybe you would have heard thier side of the story and understood. I dont know.
> 
> ...


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

Sounds legit to me.....andy


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Team Foul Assassins you don't need to explain yourself to anybody. It's pretty chicken s*** for somebody to bring this onto the public fourm. Take the high road and don't get sucked into the pissing match, it not worth it.


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

Poor guy is just jealous imo. QQ they killed "my" geese.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

lol, i gotta correct my text above...i meant "if they blew out a roost, it was NOT on purpose" ....geeze, drank too much last nite i guess.

seeing both sides of story, my original post still stands, TFA just smoked some geese...sucks they hit a roost but i'm not sold that holding 40-50 geese as a serious roost.


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Sounds like good shooting to me!! Is there somewhere in the waterfowl guide where it says that it is unethical to shoot birds coming off the roost?? I've hunted roosts, had fun, killed birds, and had a great day outside enjoying mother nature. 

Scott


----------



## gotduksikness (Nov 22, 2005)

got my popcorn now, carry on.


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

sucks to have your flock shot up, but it would have been all good to move to that flock and shoot them yourself. Sounds like the field you were hunting was marginal like all of mine! What birds were there last week have yet to return in #s like they were. getting pairs and singles at best.

Butler, how many of that flock have you taken out?


----------



## Brandon7 (Jun 2, 2006)

some people are just haters:gaga:


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Believe it or not, some of us traffic hunters like it when the roosts are burned up. Gets them off their damned safe patterns!!

TFA, yous guys ever work roosts in Hillsdale? There is one north of me that needs a good burn job about now! Seriously, the birds are too safe there, and they know it!


----------



## TeamFowlAssassins (Nov 7, 2007)

LoBrass said:


> Believe it or not, some of us traffic hunters like it when the roosts are burned up. Gets them off their damned safe patterns!!
> 
> TFA, yous guys ever work roosts in Hillsdale? There is one north of me that needs a good burn job about now! Seriously, the birds are too safe there, and they know it!


 
We'll pass on that LoBrass. Not much into the roost blazing, or working a roost. Thats not what we try to do. We'll stick with the traffic fields & some of the fields local for the rest of early season. But you should go out their and put out some pink flamingo decoys... Thats some times works


----------



## honk ahaulic (Jul 17, 2009)

I need to clear up my post on this thread I wasn't calling this group of guys sky busters!!!!!!! sorry for any cofusion guys i wasn't talking about you


----------



## letemfall (Apr 29, 2009)

Sunday night me and buter saw your silver chevy ( the same one that was there this mornin when you water slapped them) parked right next to that field because its right by the hay field that we found that we can hunt. We left before the birds picked up to roost and you r truck was still there. We get up in the morning to see how and where the birds land so we can set up on them monday evening so we are sitting there windows down listening and watching for birds to come in. We did not know that the birds roosted in the pond in the middle of the corn field next to us. At 6:50 you guys all unloaded and birds started honkin and about 70 lifted off the pond that i saw. There was no honking before the shots so they were not taking off naturally before you shot them. You waterslapped birds on there roost site out side of you turf becuase you are disrespectfull and unethical. You are killers not hunters. You should have waited for them to water there instead of shooting them sittin on the pond. Did you ever get the 4 birds u wounded that landed way out in the corn later that morning?


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

Branta...... this one is going to get out of hand better stop the bleeding.:help:


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Fall Flight Punisher said:


> Branta...... this one is going to get out of hand better stop the bleeding.:help:


 
What? ......werent you one of the ones who piled on earlier....


----------



## TeamFowlAssassins (Nov 7, 2007)

The silver Chevy was there. The couple guys in the truck seen 3 groups of geese get off the field and head straight east. When they came back to camp they told us about the three groups that had gotten off the hay field, and went east to where the birds had been roosting the last couple nights about 1 mile down. At the same time they watched these birds pick up they were talking to a guy in a pewter truck that hunts the same area. As they talked to him he said it was a good "loafing" spot, and they had hunted it before. So between that, and talking to the guy in the truck the geese they said they seen fly off was roughly 40-50 birds.
So they said nothing had landed in the pond, and they said it was very dark when the geese had lifted off. Not to mention they didn't even know EXACTLY where the pond was in the field! We went out blind sided in the morn when we walked out there.
So you & Buter can believe what you want. It honestly doesn't matter to be anymore because whats done is done! We did not WATER SWAT the geese! We have never done that, and don't plan on doing that! You guys obviously need glasses because their was only 35-40 geese on the pond at tops! Not to mention the fact that the 3 of the 4 geese you saw fly away were fine. One of those crippled off about 200 yards, and two of us got a wet a** in the corn trying to find it. Everything else we found just fine, and that was the only crip we lost. I have those on camcorder, and the 3 did fly away just fine. 
You say what you want but I'm done with this. You guys are just upset because you weren't out there hunting. I'm sorry we got into the birds as well as we did. But had you been hunting in the hay feild you would have gotten as many or more then us! Rather then quick logging on here to tell everyone something that is way beyond the truth. I know how we got them, and I explained it already.
Were just killers huh... Well then explain why my Dad & myself & most of our Team spend the whole spring maintining 190 wood duck boxes! Then banding them late spring. Putting ducks back into the wild, and doing it strictly for conservation, and improving the population.
I'm done with this conversation.


----------



## smithsc1 (Feb 8, 2008)

letemfall said:


> Sunday night me and buter saw your silver chevy ( the same one that was there this mornin when you water slapped them) parked right next to that field because its right by the hay field that we found that we can hunt. We left before the birds picked up to roost and you r truck was still there. We get up in the morning to see how and where the birds land so we can set up on them monday evening so we are sitting there windows down listening and watching for birds to come in. We did not know that the birds roosted in the pond in the middle of the corn field next to us. At 6:50 you guys all unloaded and birds started honkin and about 70 lifted off the pond that i saw. There was no honking before the shots so they were not taking off naturally before you shot them. You waterslapped birds on there roost site out side of you turf becuase you are disrespectfull and unethical. You are killers not hunters. You should have waited for them to water there instead of shooting them sittin on the pond. Did you ever get the 4 birds u wounded that landed way out in the corn later that morning?


I've never been a big fan of one guy chewing out another guy because of "ethics" or "doing it right." If you want to share advise, I'm all ears. All the rest sound like whining to me...


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

letemfall said:


> Sunday night me and buter saw your silver chevy ( the same one that was there this mornin when you water slapped them) parked right next to that field because its right by the hay field that we found that we can hunt. We left before the birds picked up to roost and you r truck was still there. We get up in the morning to see how and where the birds land so we can set up on them monday evening so we are sitting there windows down listening and watching for birds to come in. We did not know that the birds roosted in the pond in the middle of the corn field next to us. At 6:50 you guys all unloaded and birds started honkin and about 70 lifted off the pond that i saw. There was no honking before the shots so they were not taking off naturally before you shot them. You waterslapped birds on there roost site out side of you turf becuase you are disrespectfull and unethical. You are killers not hunters. You should have waited for them to water there instead of shooting them sittin on the pond. Did you ever get the 4 birds u wounded that landed way out in the corn later that morning?


As much as I don't like the water slapping and roost busting deal, I'm not so sure this is the situation anymore. Letemfall, you have said several times its your 1st or 2nd year waterfowling, so I'm guessing your bird number estimations aren't going to be as accurate as TFA. Not to mention if you have permission on a wheat field, and you get up that early just to go watch it instead of hunt it....yer wasting hunting time. This season is short, these birds won't be around long (as you now know) so hunt those questionable spots when you can. If you want to scout, leave early from your blinds and find them in fields. 

In any case, welcome to Michigan early goose season, get used to it.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

letemfall said:


> We did not know that the birds roosted in the pond in the middle of the corn field next to us.


ever think that they didn't know it either? just sayin.


----------

